# Alzheimer's Test



## Ken N Tx (Dec 4, 2014)

This is pretty amazing---the mind just takes over and sees the numbers as the missing letters.

*I've seen this with the letters out of order,*​ *but this is the first time I've seen it with numbers.*​ Good example of a Brain Study: If you can read this,​ you have a strong mind. You can maybe forget about Alzheimer's.​ .
7H15 M3554G3​ 53RV35 7O PR0V3​ H0W 0UR M1ND5 C4N​ D0 4M4Z1NG 7H1NG5!​ 1MPR3551V3 7H1NG5!​ 1N 7H3 B3G1NN1NG​ 17 WA5 H4RD BU7​ N0W, 0N 7H15 LIN3​ Y0UR M1ND 1S​ R34D1NG 17​ 4U70M471C4LLY​ W17H 0U7 3V3N​ 7H1NK1NG 4B0U7 17,​ B3 PROUD! 0NLY​ C3R741N P30PL3 C4N​ R3AD 7H15.
​


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2014)

I read it straight through first time...wow!!!


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 4, 2014)

I read it just fine.....don't know if it means what it says but lets hope so


----------



## Falcon (Dec 4, 2014)

Duh.  Looks like a bunch of letters and numbers to me.  I don't understand it.


----------



## Ina (Dec 4, 2014)

Allowing  brain to relax is the key. :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2014)

I read it easily, I'm with Ronald, hope it a good sign.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 4, 2014)

Sorry Sea, I read through, so, doesn't count for much.  Ha, ha, ha, ha.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 8, 2014)

I read it through, also.  Still can't find my keys half the time, though!


----------



## Josiah (Dec 9, 2014)

I read it without difficulty, but at the same time I'm absolutely terrible playing Wheel of Fortune.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 12, 2014)

I went through it like a breeze. &#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## pumpkin (Dec 20, 2014)

I too read it


----------

